# Future Classics?



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

What cars from now or the last few years is destined to be the sought after classics in the future?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Golf R, purely because you'd have to be insane in the membrane to spend £40K on a guff. 
BMW 1M for definite.
Mk1 Focus RS.
Vauxhall VXR8 Bathurst.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lupo GTI will be the next MK1 Golf in years to come.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

clio v6
mk1 focus rs
mkIV golf r32
civic type r mk?
lupo gti 
fiat 500 abarth?
polo gti
mkV golf gti



im a bit of a vw worshiper


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

What about the first gen MINI? Think it's got a chance, got a soft spot in my head for them


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fiat Coupe Turbo.

They sell for peanuts at the moment and can only go up in value.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

avit88 said:


> clio v6
> mk1 focus rs
> mkIV golf r32
> civic type r mk?
> ...


Same lol :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

E39 M5 already 13 years old


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Black Magic Detail said:


> E39 M5 already 13 years old


Time flies. I thought of the 993 Porsche and the Acura/Honda NSX but those don't fall into my window really.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Subaru Impreza early classic models 1993 -2000


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Focus RS Mk1 & 2 (the more standard the better)
Alfa Brera
Special edition Impreza'a
Vauxhall Monaro
Nissan GTR
Astra VXR
Citroen DS3 Racing
Clio 172 & 182
Clio 197
Megane R26R
Megane 265
Mini Cooper S (supercharged one)
Mazda RX8


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Clio V6
Ford Focus RS MK1
E39 M5
VW Golf Mk3 VR6
Subaru Impreza Series McRae, P1 and RB5
Caveat: All would need to be low owners, low mileage Full service history and absolutely bog standard as the day they left the factory - the chav'd and modified ones wont be worth a thing


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

NSX is cheap way into classic performance car ownership with reasonable running costs.
Is already rising classic.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I suppose any old sheddy grotbox can be called a classic once it's a few years old, and even the most mundane old crapheap can stir memories and emotions in people, so every darn make and model is worth preserving at least, somewhere.

Classics can also be popular or even cultish cars, and also the unusual, rare or just plain oddball sales disasters (No, I'm not going to campaign for the inclusion of the mighty Multipla! That is a sure fire classic anyway ). So with the oddball in mind, these need preserving and not messing about with like TG did to one poor unsuspecting example...










I sometimes think some cars and bikes (like the Katanas of the early 80's) are a little ahead of their time in some ways, and flop initially, and the Avantime might be seen as one of those in years to come. Might've fared better as a four door pillarless coupe look a like perhaps.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would say the ST focus, RS focus, Fiat 500's, new mini's, them new subaru and toyota coupes, the mk5 GTI


----------



## sam bignell (Apr 4, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Focus RS Mk1 & 2 (the more standard the better)
> Alfa Brera
> Special edition Impreza'a
> Vauxhall Monaro
> ...


Astra VXR, Clio 172 / 182 and 197 won't fall into the "future classic" status because they're too common.

Only Clio from that era would be the V6 and the trophy. Even within the V6 I expect some to fetch more than others dependant on the ID colour for example liquid yellow or lunar grey

My list:

Clio V6
Megane R26.R
Any porsche 993
Alfa SZ
TVR Sagaris
Mazda MX5 mk1 (in the same way the early mini has because of the character and rust element killing a few)
Renault sport spider
Lotus Exige mk1
BMW Z3m coupe


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

hmmmm i'd say the Ford Puma would be a good choice.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Peugeot 106 GTI


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Would love to say Saxo VTR/S but they will have all rusted to nothingness by the time they can be called 'classic'


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

MK1 Skoda Fabia vRS will be I reckon. Especially the Special edition race blue ones. 

More Smoke More Poke


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

apmaman said:


> MK1 Skoda Fabia vRS will be I reckon. Especially the Special edition race blue ones.
> 
> More Smoke More Poke


Saxo - More rust, More lust :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

VW passat W8 !


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> hmmmm i'd say the Ford Puma would be a good choice.


Ford Puma maybe, Ford Racing Puma most definitely:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Focus RS, E92 M3 V8 , 1M


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ford Cougar, as all Fords that sold in low numbers eventually become a classic...


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

How about the BMW Z3M coupe?
A little hooligan which is now a rare sight.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RenaultSport Clio V6
RenaultSport Clio Trophy
RenaultSport Megane R26.R
VW Golf R32 MKIV
VW Lupo GTI
Citroen Saxo VTS
Ford SportKa
Ford Racing Puma
BMW Z4M Coupe
Vauxhaul Astra VXR

To be honest any car that's not sold in huge numbers will have a certain appeal in years to come. Take my Megane for example, only sold 350 in 'inferno' orange even less in some specs, that'll appeal to some extent when they're 15-20 years old.

Like how R5 GT Turbos and Nova GSIs were ten a penny ten years ago where as a mint one now is cool. :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Mondeo ST200???


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> Mondeo ST200???


Yes! Mazda 6mps too.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Swift sport


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some crazy suggestions on what makes a classic.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Civic ek9 type R :thumb:


----------

